# Must I upgrade to HR20 to get the new channels?



## Bisqray (Jul 8, 2007)

Greetings,
I have heard that in order to get all the new HD channels coming in sept that I will have to switch out my Directv HD Tivo for the Directv HR20 and replace my 3 LNB dish.
I this true?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bisqray said:


> Greetings,
> I have heard that in order to get all the new HD channels coming in sept that I will have to switch out my Directv HD Tivo for the Directv HR20 and replace my 3 LNB dish.
> I this true?


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Yes you will have to upgrade to the HR20 (HD DVR) or H20 (HD receiver) to receive all they new MPEG4 HD channels starting in September. Yes you will also have to be upgraded to a 5 LNB dish and if you have a multi-switch DIRECTV will also have to upgrade that to the new Zinwell WB68.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd say it's more of a lateral move than an upgrade if you currently own an HR10-250 HDTivo. Otherwise, if you're making the move to HDTV then it would definitely be an upgrade.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

You don't have to switch, you can get the HR20 and keep the HR10. They don't want them back. If you like you can keep them both active for an extra $4.99.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

joed32 said:


> You don't have to switch, you can get the HR20 and keep the HR10. They don't want them back. If you like you can keep them both active for an extra $4.99.


Yes, you can keep the HR10-250, but keep in mind that it will NOT receive the new channels in September, *and*, in time, it won't receive the 'current' HD lineup either.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got 2 HR10-250s...I suppose my hand is more or less going to be forced come September (since I'll obviously want a lot of the new HD channels)...I'll need HR20s in addition to a 5-LNB dish.

Do you think making the changes now would make sense? Are they going to be deluged with people wanting to make the switch once all the new HD channels are up?

That way maybe I'd have things figured out better before the "busy" fall TV season begins, rather than not knowing what I'm doing and screw something up with season passes.

What is everybody else with a HR10-250 doing? Still in a wait and see pattern? Switching now?

And what are you doing with your poor "old" Tivos?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

aktick said:


> I've got 2 HR10-250s...I suppose my hand is more or less going to be forced come September (since I'll obviously want a lot of the new HD channels)...I'll need HR20s in addition to a 5-LNB dish.
> 
> Do you think making the changes now would make sense? Are they going to be deluged with people wanting to make the switch once all the new HD channels are up?
> 
> ...


Go ahead and switch. Get all the bugs worked out before the new sats come on line. There is probably installation backlogs in some areas. Get on the list now.

Most of us here at DBSTalk have a pile of old receivers in the basement. It just goes with the times.

Remenber, we are here to help if you have any questions and can help try to solve any problems you may have later.

Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

aktick said:


> I've got 2 HR10-250s...I suppose my hand is more or less going to be forced come September (since I'll obviously want a lot of the new HD channels)...I'll need HR20s in addition to a 5-LNB dish.
> 
> Do you think making the changes now would make sense? Are they going to be deluged with people wanting to make the switch once all the new HD channels are up?
> 
> ...


I would switch as soon as practical for you.

I'm willing to be there will be shortages of H20s & HR20s once D10 goes live. Much like the shortages when the HR20 rolled out.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Not knowing when the Single Wire Multiswitch solution is going to be available, you might as well switch now. If a special TV event is coming between now and then, you might want to go for a "phased implementation" and get an HR20 and the dish now and then replace the other HR10 later.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately I've got a pile of 4 SD DirecTivos in the attic...I can't believe I got my first Tivo in February of 2004, seems like I've had Tivo forever.  

After reading about a lot of people keeping the HR10-250s running alongside the new HR20, I think that may be what I'll do.

And I like the idea of just getting 1 HR20 and the new dish for now. I'll put it on my least watched TV, see how it goes.

This is all assuming I'll get the "upgrades" for free...which I've never had a problem with before (customer since 95 :grin.

I'm still on the old TC package for $48/mo. - I'm hoping I can stay at this until the new HD stations are up, at which point I'm sure I'll have to switch to a new package?

Thanks again.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

My poor old HD Tivo will be used for OTA HD and a 200 hour SD recorder.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

aktick said:


> Thanks guys. Unfortunately I've got a pile of 4 SD DirecTivos in the attic...I can't believe I got my first Tivo in February of 2004, seems like I've had Tivo forever.


I know - I've had my DirecTiVo's since 2001. They just keep on spinnin' ....



> After reading about a lot of people keeping the HR10-250s running alongside the new HR20, I think that may be what I'll do.


I thought about that, but after I dipped my toe in the water with the HR20, I figured out that nothing bit me. I sold my HR10 on fleaBay - it was a nice unit for its time, but it's slow as molasses!



> I'm still on the old TC package for $48/mo. - I'm hoping I can stay at this until the new HD stations are up, at which point I'm sure I'll have to switch to a new package?
> Thanks again.


Don't know how it's going to work for you, but I'm on the old TC+ package, and I'm paying a $9.99 "HD Fee". Hopefully you can keep the package and 'only' add the HD fee. None of the new packages make sense for me - I paid the lifetime DVR Fee back in 2001 and so I have no desire to move to the new packages with the DVR fee rolled in .....


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

The one thing that I keep thinking of is how the heck I'm going to live with no dual buffers?  I use it ALL the time, particularly when watching sports, so I can flip to the other tuner, and if I missed a goal or a touchdown, I can rewind it and watch.

Can you at least get sort of the same feature by actually recording both shows, then flipping back and forth "live" while they are recording?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

aktick said:


> The one thing that I keep thinking of is how the heck I'm going to live with no dual buffers?  I use it ALL the time, particularly when watching sports, so I can flip to the other tuner, and if I missed a goal or a touchdown, I can rewind it and watch.
> 
> Can you at least get sort of the same feature by actually recording both shows, then flipping back and forth "live" while they are recording?


There is a work around if you have both shows recording you can play both and flip between the two by pausing the one and using the previous button.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

aktick said:


> What is everybody else with a HR10-250 doing? Still in a wait and see pattern? Switching now?


I'm waiting for FIOS to be available (they dug the underground conduits through the neighborhood a month ago, but haven't run the fiber yet). Then I'll decide.


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

I just spoke to a CSR yesterday, explained that I have the HR10, do I need new equipment. I was told (incorrectly!) that I do not need new equipment. I recalled, spoke to another rep, was told the same thing, but then I mentioned how there will be new HD channels coming. I was put on hold, then told i will need new equipment. For 19.99 new HR20 and installer will come Saturday afternoon! That's pretty quick service - I am impressed


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome, Nachosgrande! Join us in the HR20 forum for information on what to expect with your install!


----------

